# Ok to burn knots in wood?



## irishteabear (May 10, 2009)

Hubby scored some white oak yesterday.  A couple of the pieces are full of knots.  Any issues with smoking with them?


----------



## killbuck (May 10, 2009)

I've never had any problems with them as long as it's seasoned good.
Kind hard to split tho, huh. LOL!


----------



## tn_bbq (May 10, 2009)

I don't see why not.


----------



## richoso1 (May 10, 2009)

Give them the fire Dawn.


----------



## irishteabear (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I knew I'd get an answer here.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 10, 2009)

Tough ta get in the pipe, an a bit harder ta light, but other then that,....oh, ya mean in the smoker?  Heck ya, just another piece a wood dawn!


----------



## ddave (May 10, 2009)

Tip, you crack me up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yep, it's just where a limb was growing out of the trunk of the tree.  Same wood, just different direction of the grain.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------

